# [Colorado Springs] WotA Players Wanted



## jdrakeh (Oct 3, 2006)

*Play Location:* Colorado Springs, CO (Compleat Games & Hobbies)

*Game/System:* Warlords of the Accordlands (see my .sig)

*Player or GM?:* I'm the GM in this campaign. 

*Time/Frequency:* To be decided. 

*Genre:* Baroque Fantasy

*Current Needs:* Looking for 2 gamers to flesh out the existing group. 

*Accept Drop-In Players:* For the time being, yes. 

*Accept Spectators:* Ditto. 

Basically, I'm looking  at running the official WotA adventure path. Rather than using the core D&D books, however, we'll be using SRD excerpts to patch the few holes in the Master Codex (mainly because 98% of the D&D core book info is superceded by information in the Master Codex), although Attacks of Opportunity are omitted, just so you're aware (and, yes, this is intentional -- I stole a page from Spycraft to make the game a bit more cinematic). 

Check out the *GameWiki* for more details.


----------



## jdrakeh (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## AtrophyAngel (Oct 22, 2006)

well i live in colorado springs i dont know what that game is but im looking for people to roleplay most anything with.


----------



## jdrakeh (Oct 24, 2006)

AtrophyAngel said:
			
		

> well i live in colorado springs i dont know what that game is but im looking for people to roleplay most anything with.




For more information on Warlords of the Accordlands RPG, you can *click here* and for more information on True20 Adventure Roleplaying, you can *click here*. Also, be sure to swing by own site *here*. 

On my site (the GameWiki linked to above), click on the "Game Roster" link in the main menu to find out about games that I'm getting ready to run, or have recently run in the past. To find my contact information, click on the "Joining Games" link in the main menu (my phone number and personal email address are located there). 

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------

